# Alessi Coban Rs04



## Bryantyj (Feb 28, 2019)

Dear coffee enthusiasts,

I need you help in troubleshooting this machine. The heating elements seems to have a crack on the top cap. I am trying to find one so I can replace this if is it even possible. Would anyone be able to point me in the right direction?

Peace and love!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Try Ebay for machines/parts, or find out which company makes it for Alessi.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Or sell the machine on ebay and get something else....highly recommended.


----------

